# What changes would you like to see on Sirius?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well it's getting to be that time of year again, around the first of the year both providers usually change the line up a little, what changes world you like to see this coming January/February? Here's the thread from Sirius BackStage on this topic.

Here's what I'd like to see personally:

-Bring back The Boarder
-Drop Elvis Radio
-Remove the rap from Faction
-Keep Classic Vinyl and Classic Rewind the way they are. I prefer separating the earlier stuff from the mid-late 80s stuff. I know this creates shorter play lists, but I found Top Tracks on XM to be all over the place. There's an AC/DC song on one minute, followed by some later hit from The Beatles.
-Do something to Boombox. Maybe drum n bass or something, urban dance mix/old school doesn't seem too popular on it's own.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Add a Christian Children's station (hint to Sirius - if you'd do this you'd get tons of Christian parents with demand for Sirius in their cars. His Kids Radio is a success on terrestrial radio despite needing an FM-SCA radio in the house and sounding awful. Many parents get Sky Angel just for the children's programming). I know if XM did this I'd be on XM in a second, I have children (usually my two littlest cousins) in the car with me enough to justify it easily.

Cancel your plans to add Stern - as many customers as he will add, he'll put off

Remove any station with inappropriate language and swearing as a primary part of the programming (such as raw dog comedy) and at a minimum use radio edits of inappropriate music.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I have only one request - more blues than only one station. It can easily be argued that most music since the 1930s has its roots in the blues, but Sirius has only one channel.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Add a movie soundtrack/score channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would agree about the Blues. I'm not a big fan of the genre, but I know a few people who are into Blues, some have XM some have Sirius, and pretty much they agree that their respective service needs at least one more Blues station. But anything beats the Jazz/Blues/NPR station here on 88.7.


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

i would have to say for sirius to get a real 90's channel and also 
a new age channel 
deeper playlists as well


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd like to see a deeper classic alternative rock channel, plus maybe a "Special X" type channel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

deraz said:


> more blues than only one station.


I whole-heartedly agree. Blues is a very popular format these days, and there is a need, I think, for multiple blues stations, featuring different types of blues. Delta/acoustic blues, Chicago blues, modern blues, etc. - there are many choices. As it is, the current station has to integrate too many styles, and it sometimes does not flow that well.



stevenv said:


> I'd like to see a deeper classic alternative rock channel


And I'd like to see a channel that is even deeper than their "The Vault - Deep Cuts Classic Rock" station. They could go even deeper. So, two more channels - deeper classic alternative rock, and even deeper classic rock, would be nice!



MarkA said:


> Add a Christian Children's station


I have no problem with that.



MarkA said:


> Cancel your plans to add Stern ... Remove any station with inappropriate language and swearing as a primary part of the programming (such as raw dog comedy) and at a minimum use radio edits of inappropriate music.


I most certainly have a problem with that. It sounds like you would like to impose YOUR views of what is appropriate onto everyone else. That is far more inappropriate than anything Howard Stern has ever broadcast. I'm not a fan of his show or the explicit rap stations, but no one has the right to limit what Sirius broadcasts. You don't like Howard Stern? Here's an easy solution for you - don't listen to him!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

See, I'd like to see "family friendly" sat radio. I'd be much happier with a parental control scheme, if they could add that (even just channel lockout) to new receivers. I don't believe in censorship, but given the current radios have no channel lockout. Plus, if they added a channel lockout system then they'd be much more appealing to other Christians.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> but given the current radios have no channel lockou


I don't know what your talking about but my PNP2 has full parental control capabilities that are password protected allowing the lock out of any channel. I believe also you can call customer service and have them block specific channels from your account.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

All I want is for all the stream jockeys to be out looking for another job! *get rid of the needless interruptions, interjections, anecdotes, and general CRAP!*. One of the only things that keep me from subscribing directly to Sirius is the stream jockey interruptions.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

In no way a prude myself, I think the family friendliness of the channels are needed. I just ordered my equipment last week after spending a few days with the online trial of the stations. 

Saturday night, I was up with the kids (they are 5) playing games and decided to turn on the Pop hits channel 1 on the Internet. Wasn't too bad at first then heard a few curse words. Next thing I know, the DJ is talking about licking Lindsey Lohan's, um, upper body parts but using the more generic term we guys like to use. Anyway, since this is the only Pop hits station, I am now a bit concerned as I was not aware there would be explicit language. It would be ok if the channel was advertised as such and I could just not listen with the kids, but being it is the only Pop Hits station, you would think it would be more family friendly.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Now Ric, I have to question that. I mean, secular music generally ISN'T family friendly, which is why I'd love to see a Christian children's station. I mean KidStuff is mostly good, but there's stuff on there against my morals.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

A better online jukebox. XM's is nice in that you can see what is playing on all the channels.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

toomuchtv said:


> Add a movie soundtrack/score channel.


I definitely agree with toomuchtv..........I like that channel on XM, but tire quickly of the dialogue from some of the movies.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Get rid of the 4 quotas, the wise guys and Jim Brueur on Raw Dog...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's one......

How about convincing a manufacturer to make a DUAL receiver that receives both XM AND Sirius. I'd buy one tomorrow........... I want my NFL AND I want MLB... Why do I have to choose?

Right now my only hope is getting a head unit with one of them built in and then buying an aftermarket unit. Since I drive an older car, my options are limited...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Your options aren't that limited. Get a nice Kenwood Sirius-ready unit with an audio input (such as the Kenwood EZ-500 or the KDC-MPV8025). You can use XM or Sirius with one of these. Use XMDirect to use it's built in controls for XM. Then get a Kenwood FM modulated Sirius receiver and controller (KCA-R71FM). Use the RCA outputs on the tuner box into the receiver's aux input. Don't actually connect the FM modulated bit.

This way you've got a great sounding, all-Kenwood setup with both services.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmm. I'll look into it.... thanks for the tip.


----------



## couchpotato (Sep 5, 2004)

Ric said:


> A better online jukebox. XM's is nice in that you can see what is playing on all the channels.


I would love to see a Sirius online set up, like the XMPCR...


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

DEEPER PLAYLIST!!!!!
Especially in Hair Nation.

I have had the service a month and listen all night while I drive truck and already am sick of hearing to much AC/DC/Scorpions/and Bon Jovi and a couple of other bands over and over, and the same cuts they have overplayed for years on commercial radio.

That's why I left it isn't it?


There were lots of "Hair Metal" bands that I have suggested to them and still have not heard. To much like commercial radio for my taste.

No way to keep subscribers.

And For god sake get rid of that pathetic Truckers channel which as far as I can tell is about 90% ads and when those two clowns they have on at night are on sometimes I would rather have the ads.

Steal the Truckin BOZO from XM!


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Add a Christian Children's station (hint to Sirius - if you'd do this you'd get tons of Christian parents with demand for Sirius in their cars. His Kids Radio is a success on terrestrial radio despite needing an FM-SCA radio in the house and sounding awful. Many parents get Sky Angel just for the children's programming). I know if XM did this I'd be on XM in a second, I have children (usually my two littlest cousins) in the car with me enough to justify it easily.
> 
> .


Why should all the religious channels be Christian? If you're going to add any more religious channels, they should reflect the diversity of religion in this country.

And please don't give me the crap that it's because the founding fathers of our country were Christian. That's just proof that if you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it. The truth is, the founding fathers were Diests.

Happy Chanukah. Shalom!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Ummm, because I AM a Christian. I'd like to see a much neglected format - children's Christian music. I'm all for Sirius carrying Jewish music as well, if I was Jewish I'd definitely be pushing for that. Instead I'll push for what I'd use, thank you very much. You start the campaign for Jewish music, please do so, it'd be nice to have.


----------



## The_Ancient (Dec 5, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Add a Christian Children's station (hint to Sirius - if you'd do this you'd get tons of Christian parents with demand for Sirius in their cars. His Kids Radio is a success on terrestrial radio despite needing an FM-SCA radio in the house and sounding awful. Many parents get Sky Angel just for the children's programming). I know if XM did this I'd be on XM in a second, I have children (usually my two littlest cousins) in the car with me enough to justify it easily.
> 
> Cancel your plans to add Stern - as many customers as he will add, he'll put off
> 
> Remove any station with inappropriate language and swearing as a primary part of the programming (such as raw dog comedy) and at a minimum use radio edits of inappropriate music.


If you want Censorship listen to FCC controled FM Radio...

I pay $13 a mo so I dont have to listen to CENSORED crap...

Weather it is the DJ's, the Songs, or Stern....

and I cant wait for Stern to get on sirius, and will will definitly add more than he puts off............. no question.

Stern will not be on every channel, you dont want him, BLOCK that channel with the parental contorls most if not all units have... not hard.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Stern will not be on every channel, you dont want him, BLOCK that channel with the parental contorls most if not all units have... not hard."

Like I said I'd prefer parental controls to censorship if they existed. Do they on some units? My Kenwood doesn't AFAIK.

PS when you say listen to FM - there's little to no FM a lot of the places I am.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As I said above, the Audiovox PNP2 does and so does nearly every other Sirius Plug and Play unit, not sure about headunits and if you call Sirius they may be able to block out specific streams for you, I know XM can. Please tell people that these units have parental lockout functions because I don't want people like you to hear something you don’t like and push the government to regulate the SDARS industry and ruin one of the best things in audio entertainment technology.


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

Sirius should:

Add a Southern Gospel Music Channel
Expand the types of music they play on the weekends on OUTQ
Add a movie/soudtrack station, and it should be done like the XM one.
Eliminate the majority of the DJ
Add Cowboy Church to the RoadHouse channel (Road House should be like Hanks' place on XM)
Actually have a studio in Nashville for all of the country music channels.
Move WSM to be in the same seciton of the line up as the other Country Music Channels.

And more than anything, IMPROVE THE HARDWARE.

GAry


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Move WSM to be in the same seciton of the line up as the other Country Music Channels.


See the problem with that is then WSM would be considered a music stream, and then Sirius couldn't no longer say 100% Commercial Free Music.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2004)

I would like to be able to hear the AP's "The News Station" (a 24 hour radio all-news service) and the actual BBC World Service (as opposed the BBC News Radio feed that has far too many repeats during the day).


----------



## The_Ancient (Dec 5, 2004)

MarkA said:


> "Stern will not be on every channel, you dont want him, BLOCK that channel with the parental contorls most if not all units have... not hard."
> 
> Like I said I'd prefer parental controls to censorship if they existed. Do they on some units? My Kenwood doesn't AFAIK.
> 
> PS when you say listen to FM - there's little to no FM a lot of the places I am.


from the TOS



> e) Parental Control. Some programming may include explicit language. It is your responsibility to impose listening restrictions that you consider appropriate on your family members and guests as you feel appropriate. We are not responsible for content that you or anyone else may find inappropriate.* Please contact Customer Care to discuss options for channel blocking.*


Also I have the JVC Plug and Play and it allows for Blocking Streams, and the block is Password protected, not that I will ever use it, but I looked in the manual and found that section, I am sure most newer units have a simial feature


----------



## setite (Mar 24, 2005)

Telling them to remove Stern would be telling them to castrate themselves. AFAIK XM has been winning the satellite radio war but adding Howard Stern will save them. But On a flipside I think they need better/more christian rock. XM has 3 christian stations, two of which play good rock... Sirius... at least from the free preview... has one really bad station... it is wayyyyy to soft... like bedtime music....


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i would like a little more bit rate


----------

